# aniaml planet investigates



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

anyone watching animal planet investgates: dog fighting exposed? it just started.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I missed it whats going on?++

Feel me in?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I have it on right now


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont like watching dog fights..to sad or anything that has to do with dogs fighting


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

yah all that dog fighting that they are showing really upsets me. but dont want to spoil it for those who havent seen it. good show except for all the dog fighting. full support to those who are trying to end dog fighting


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I cought the end of it and just becauce I own Al Whites dogs don't mean I fight them.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i watched it.
i dont really have much to say about it.
i mean i think it really sucks that people only get 3 years for having that many felony's.
and you know they'll probablydo 2 years at the MOST!



Marty said:


> I cought the end of it and just becauce I own Al Whites dogs don't mean I fight them.


who's implying that you are?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Nizmo357 said:


> i watched it.
> i dont really have much to say about it.
> i mean i think it really sucks that people only get 3 years for having that many felony's.
> and you know they'll probablydo 2 years at the MOST!
> ...


It don't matter now does it?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

um.... alright...
lmfao ****'s ridiculous


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I got dogs down from Al white LOL

So I'm a dog fighter?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Marty said:


> I got dogs down from Al white LOL
> 
> So I'm a dog fighter?


no. i have a pitbull, does that mean im a dog fighter?
i dont get where this is going lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Nizmo357 said:


> no. i have a pitbull, does that mean im a dog fighter?
> i dont get where this is going lol


I need ro watch it again LOL


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

are you saying your from atlanta?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> are you saying your from atlanta?


Yeah _'ve from La _

Lower atlanta ga so whats up?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Feel me in man lol


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

i just saw that you were from ga and the program said that ga has a problem with dog fighting and you were saying, "I cought the end of it and just becauce I own Al Whites dogs don't mean I fight them."
idk dude whatever


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> i just saw that you were from ga and the program said that ga has a problem with dog fighting and you were saying, "I cought the end of it and just becauce I own Al Whites dogs don't mean I fight them."
> idk dude whatever


Are you saying I fight my dogs?


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

uhhh no. and im pretty sure you dont.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thought the show was great other than it seemed like they ran outta material at the end and added clips from previously aired animal cop shows. 
Also I dont get if that White dude made all this loot with dog fighting and breeding dude sure did live in a dump. Loved how he was trying to weezle his way outta the obvious...funny chit!

Think it really takes a Sociopathic Personality Disorder to be involved in this kind of activity. A sport???? Really????? Greed is what it is! Would love to see these losers put in a ring and have to fight for their life!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

CallieBum73 said:


> Thought the show was great other than it seemed like they ran outta material at the end and added clips from previously aired animal cop shows.
> Also I dont get if that White dude made all this loot with dog fighting and breeding dude sure did live in a dump. Loved how he was trying to weezle his way outta the obvious...funny chit!
> 
> Think it really takes a Sociopathic Personality Disorder to be involved in this kind of activity. A sport???? Really????? Greed is what it is! Would love to see these losers put in a ring and have to fight for their life!


didn't you know the dogs love to do it? It's good for their dogs, they are doing a job they love 

I haven't watched it yet but I am sure it is sad as anything. Too bad the people running these anti-dog operations stereotype everything about the crime and then these animal abusers get away with crap because of those stereotypes.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think its funny to see government officals(cops) buy and host dog fights and then arrest the people for dog fighting after they just commited the same felony with the people they just arrested. US government at its finest. :clap:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Huh?Did they show that on the show?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> I think its funny to see government officals(cops) buy and host dog fights and then arrest the people for dog fighting after they just commited the same felony with the people they just arrested. US government at its finest. :clap:


They set up similar scenarios to catch drug dealers, gang activity and hookers, I don't see what is so wrong about that. These people don't have a gun on their face and are forced to fight dogs and then get caught on camera. The people that go to these fake dog fights are dog fighters so regardless they will do it if the feds set up these fake fights or if they do it themselves. If these geniuses weren't dog fighters they would never attend a fake dog fight and end up getting caught at the end. They also do this type of baiting with cars, they drop off a car in the street and wait for someone to steal it. The person trying to steal the car is a criminal and therefore deserves to go jail for trying to take someone's property.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow to much TV are us!!!!!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Again Animal Planet just annoys the sh*t out of me...They always have to make sure there is some negative association with pit bulls-dog fighting,Michael Vick, jail/prison, parolees. Oh dont forget all the pit bulls being abused..I think I would fall out of my chair if they ever showed the softer family side the breed has or all the doggie sports they excel in. 
On a side note...Michael Vick apparently will have his own reality show...ugh.


TashasLegend said:


> And we can't forget that animal planet is also about to do a show on dog fighting..So they put 2 shows on to try and smooth things over with pitty owners with a negative undertone then make sure ppl who dont know the breed well that dog fighting is still going on..Just makes ppl think that when I'm walking Legend and their on the same sidewalk with/without their dog to cross the street. Good Job Animal Planet u get the {insert mean word here}of the year award!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> They set up similar scenarios to catch drug dealers, gang activity and hookers, I don't see what is so wrong about that. These people don't have a gun on their face and are forced to fight dogs and then get caught on camera. The people that go to these fake dog fights are dog fighters so regardless they will do it if the feds set up these fake fights or if they do it themselves. If these geniuses weren't dog fighters they would never attend a fake dog fight and end up getting caught at the end. They also do this type of baiting with cars, they drop off a car in the street and wait for someone to steal it. The person trying to steal the car is a criminal and therefore deserves to go jail for trying to take someone's property.


Yeah then you have cops that go undercover as gang members and stay undercover for years and commit all the crimes that the other gang members do, but when the bust happens everyone else goes to jail and the cops who did all the things the other gang members did don't get punished. When you make the laws you can break them, so it seems anyways.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Yeah then you have cops that go undercover as gang members and stay undercover for years and commit all the crimes that the other gang members do, but when the bust happens everyone else goes to jail and the cops who did all the things the other gang members did don't get punished. When you make the laws you can break them, so it seems anyways.


I agree with you that corruption is there and has always been there. I just did not agree that this is the only time police do something ridiculous and get away with it. I also think a dog fighter will do it any place and anywhere they chose to and the cops have nothing to do with this.


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

TashasLegend said:


> Again Animal Planet just annoys the sh*t out of me...They always have to make sure there is some negative association with pit bulls-dog fighting,Michael Vick, jail/prison, parolees. Oh dont forget all the pit bulls being abused..I think I would fall out of my chair if they ever showed the softer family side the breed has or all the doggie sports they excel in.
> On a side note...Michael Vick apparently will have his own reality show...ugh.


Actually...they had 2 pitbulls in Americas Cutest Dog Contest. One won for keeping a toddler out of the kitchen cabinets. I am an Animal Planet junkie!


----------

